# NOTICE Get a Free DN.ca Market Page (3 Viewing)



## ADMIN__ (Jul 10, 2022)

Get your FREE Member Market Page here​
Discuss below


See all marketpages here: Market Pages


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 10, 2022)

Beta # 1.0​
Member Market Pages will have the following URL structure...


*dn.ca/market/user*


Mine is *dn.ca/market/mapledots** - *type it into the address bar to see it in action.


*It is important to reserve your username early before the best ones are gone.*

Post here to reserve..


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 10, 2022)

*Market Pages have the following features...*


Custom URLs
Page owner can edit forever
Page owner can delete other members post on their market.
Page will act as a lander and we will have an automated template to fill in your domains.
You can link any domain to a for sale topic in the NamePost marketplace.

More soon... this is very early beta


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 10, 2022)

*Notice the new market page active in my signature*

You can edit any and all posts, including deleting other members posts that have been posted to your page.

(You cannot edit other members posts, you can only delete them from your market page)


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 10, 2022)

Just secured the SSL for the member market pages.
Each page will have full SSL.

Remember the features will grow until the Market Pages are a fully functioning website for each member.

Secure your name today by posting in topic here.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 19, 2022)

Also note that anyone looking at your Market Page can click one button to see all your Market Listings.


See my marketplace page for a fully functioning example: dn.ca/market/mapledots


Note you can delete ANY post on your Market Page that includes your own posts, other members posts, staff posts etc.
When you delete another members post you can state a reason such as; Cleaning up my market page, or you can just delete the post.


YOU CANNOT DELETE THE FIRST POST OF YOUR MARKETPAGE BECAUSE THAT IS YOUR PAGE, YOU CAN ONLY EDIT THAT.


----------



## domains (Jul 19, 2022)

How do we get a market page, claim a user name, etc?  is it ready now?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 19, 2022)

domains said:


> How do we get a market page, claim a user name, etc?  is it ready now?



Here is the procedure...

1. You need a user name, ideally would be your user name here or you can pick another.

2. Make a topic in the Market Page section with the user name as the title.

3. Make the user page look any way you want.

4. When done place a post there tagging me with @MapleDots and I will get your custom address for you.

The custom address will be dn.ca/market/user

It will automatically link all your market listings to your page, jut look at my page to see an example.

Anyone wanting a User Name change can also request that if you want your Market Page and User Name to match and this would be the ideal time to make the name change request.

I can walk you through it here and then everyone else can see how it works.

Respond below with questions.


----------



## domains (Jul 19, 2022)

I started a page and listed a few domains on there to kick it off.

But you're saying if I create a market listing, it will automatically link here once set up?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 19, 2022)

domains said:


> I started a page and listed a few domains on there to kick it off.
> 
> But you're saying if I create a market listing, it will automatically link here once set up?



Yes, click the button at the top of your marketpage






Your direct URL is dn.ca/market/domains


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 19, 2022)

You can edit the Market Page forever.

Very soon I will be adding a feature where you can delete other members posts on your market page as well.

So if you ever want to clean up your marketpage you can simply delete comments from other members on your market page.

It truly will be like your own landing page... look at it like this...


Forward any one of your domains to your lander at dn.ca/market/user and use it as your index page.

From there on showcase or highlight any domain you want and link it right to the for sale topic.

Also tell you client they can see all your listings by clicking the button at the top.

You basically have a lander, and index, many for sale pages, and a one click listing all in one.


----------



## domains (Jul 19, 2022)

I like the concept, even if just to have your own page here to showcase some domains and list your contact info.


----------



## domains (Jul 19, 2022)

how to make the Marketplace url in my signature a clickable link?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 19, 2022)

domains said:


> how to make the Marketplace url in my signature a clickable link?



Sorry, fixed that


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 24, 2022)

This is how nicely a dn marketpage indexes on google


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 24, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> Beta # 1.0​
> Member Market Pages will have the following URL structure...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 24, 2022)

@Develop 

If you are reserving go to the Market Pages section and make your page, then post here for your desired username dn.ca/market/user and I will get you a user address. You can also tag me in your market page because you can edit it indefinitely.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m going to set up my market like you did with pics. Just have to find where I put them.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 24, 2022)

dn.ca/market/develop is now active

Customize as you wish

Remember in the near future you will be able to delete ANYONE's post on your market page. So if a members says Nice Page, how much, yada yada. When that no longer applies you will be able to delete their post from your market page.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 29, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> Note you can delete ANY post on your Market Page that includes your own posts, other members posts, staff posts etc.
> When you delete another members post you can state a reason such as; Cleaning up my market page, or you can just delete the post.
> 
> YOU CANNOT DELETE THE FIRST POST OF YOUR MARKETPAGE BECAUSE THAT IS YOUR PAGE, YOU CAN ONLY EDIT THAT.



Today I added the above feature to the Market Pages

So basically you are full owner of your Market Page.





When you delete another members post from your page you can notify him why or you can just delete it.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 4, 2022)

Today I changed the Prefix from Marketpage to:

DN.ca / Marketplace /

So with the Member name it looks like this

DN.ca / Market / MapleDots

So now the title of your market page matched your custom market page URL.

PS. I also switched the prefix colour from green to blue which is our board colour.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 5, 2022)

Today I matched all the names for your marketplace​​






Browser Tab now shows: DN.ca / Market / Username​










URL bar now shows: DN.ca / Market / Username​


*It will substitute your MapleDots with your username*










Forum view and topic view now shows your Market User Name as well​


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 7, 2022)

Remember that DN.ca rarely if ever deletes Member posts but the Market Pages are an exception.

If you get a deleted post notification from the Market Pages that means a member is cleaning up the outdated or no longer relevant posts from their Market Page. This is quite normal very similar to how anyone would clean up their business website comments that are no longer applicable.

The member has the option to notify you of the deletion or not.

So remember the deletion does not mean you did anything wrong, it just means the owner of the Market Page want a nice clean lander after the comments are addressed.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 9, 2022)

Today I added an automatic marketpage under the avatar in post view.

So now it will advertise your DN Market Page on every post you make.







Took a screenshot of @Develop 's view, he recently also became verified giving him showroom access.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 19, 2022)

To see the above just punch this into your URL bar: *site:dn.ca*


So here is how the marketpages look on google, notice how @dancarls & @hob 's pages look.


They are structured dn.ca/market/user and that is maintained in the URL bar when clicked.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 25, 2022)

I have updated my market page to show a lot of my domains.

*Punch any of my domains into the URL bar and you will see they forward to here*

Using my marketplace address as my official landing page: dn.ca/market/mapledots you can add: /?domain=red.ca to the end of the address when you forward and it will stay in the address bar like this: dn.ca/market/mapledots/?domain=red.ca

See it working here: Red.ca

*Feel free to discuss below*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564595447569735685

*What your page could look like on Twitter

Just sub in your user name instead of MapleDots*


----------



## rlm__ (Sep 3, 2022)

One annoyance is that if I try to reply to a user's comment on my marketplace post, it says I can't "bump" my topic for 24 hours and rejects my reply.  While I understand the point of the rule, it seems that it shouldn't apply when someone is repling to a comment as it stops a conversation from happening.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 3, 2022)

I turned off the bump limit and am going to invoke the honour system.

Respond any time and bump any time if you have something to say but if you're only going to say up or bump please do do every 24 hours.

Lets see how that works, if not I can always set other parameters based on post count.


PS. MarketPages have no limits of any kind and you can delete anyone's post or post as often as you like on your market page.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 26, 2022)

Here is another new very nice market page

DN.ca / Market / MicahDomains


I am going to have a contest in the near future and showcase the nicest market page of the month


*In the running...*

DN.ca / Market / MicahDomains - Nicest Layout

DN.ca / Market / Hob - Best overall use of a market page

DN.ca / Market / AdamDicker - Great logo design


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 26, 2022)

@MicahDomains @hob @AdamDicker


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 23, 2022)

ON your Market Page you had the ability to delete other members posts forever and the ability to edit your own posts forever.

I was made aware that there was no ability to delete your OWN posts on the Market Pages so I added that today.

See the picture above.

*Please note you cannot delete the first post because that is your market page, you can only edit that one but now basically any content under the first post can be deleted by the Market Page owner.*

Sorry about that oversight

Thank you @hob for bringing that to my attention.
I have not deleted your posts since you can now do it yourself.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 5, 2023)

I am currently working on FORMS for the market pages.

It will basically work exactly like the dan.com system.

You can add a form to your marketpages and individual listings and a guest or another member can fill in the fields and it will send it directly to you as a private message.

So basically that gives us dan.com in a box on our forum whereas you can have a no commission scenario, list all your domains, and have complete control over your inquiries and sales.

Like I said....

Market Pages on DN.ca will transform into the first ALL CANADIAN market place, totally free to use and commission free as well.


----------



## silentg__ (Jan 5, 2023)

Members at NamePros are also asking for landing pages hosted at the forum.

Thanks for leading the way @MapleDots


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 5, 2023)

And the hits just keep on coming !…


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 5, 2023)

Also considering sub domains...

mapledots.dn.ca

jaydub.dn.ca

nafti.dn.ca 

Currently looking at the logistics of this but that comes after I implement forms.

Also still in the works is a master searchable .ca list of domains for sale.
The hold up on that one is how to give edit access to each member but only to their own domains on the list.
I think I might have the solution but again it's for after I have forms up and running.

2023 is going to be an interesting year for the forum and there are so many changes planned that I can confidently say we will be the absolute leader in forum/market place pages.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 5, 2023)

silentg said:


> Members at NamePros are also asking for landing pages hosted at the forum.
> 
> Thanks for leading the way @MapleDots



Well you know who had that first, our Market Pages have been around for a year.


----------

